# Monitor gesucht, Entscheidungshilfe.



## DmitriMETRO (5. Mai 2018)

Guten Morgen,

die suche nach einem Monitor zieht sich in die Länge da ich mich nicht entscheiden kann.

System das ich kaufen werde:
Crucial MX500 500 GB, Solid State Drive 
G.Skill DIMM 16 GB DDR4-3000 Kit 
Fractal Design Meshify C Dark Tint TG, Tower-Gehäuse 
AMD Ryzen 5 2600, Prozessor 
MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G, Grafikkarte 
MSI X470 GAMING PLUS 


Nun suche ich einen passenden Monitor, rein zum Spielen von düsteren Spiele, a lá Metro, Dead Space usw. Und da ich meistens Abends spiele ist es folglich auch dunkel im Raum.
Aus dem Grund wollte ich ein VA Panel. Gerade wegen dem Schwarzwert. 

Wichtig ist mir die Bildqualität. Er sollte mindestens 100Hz haben und 27" bei WQHD.

Ich denke den Anspruch darf ich haben, es sollte kein 24" mit FHD mehr sein ...




Nur da gibt es nicht viel Auswahl und die kosten 500€+ ohne G-Sync.


ViewSonic XG3240C, 31.5"  ist der günstige unten den VA Monitore, kann den jemand empfehlen ?
MSI Optix MAG27CQ-7016 ist über Nacht um 100€ teurer geworden, da möchte ich nicht unbedingt zuschlagen.
AOC Agon AG322QCX der würde ggf. auch noch in Frage kommen

Der ViewSonic und der AOC sind 31,5", der MSI 27" bei gleicher Auflösung.

Ist WQHD bei 31,5" noch annehmbar ? Oder Vergleichbar wie 27" mit FHD Auflösung ? 

ROG Strix XG32VQ könnte ich gebraucht für 475€, der hätte da noch mal einen Farbraum von 125% 


Ich könnte gebraucht auch einen mit G-Sync für den selben Preis mit IPS bekommen:
Acer Predator XB270HUb


----------



## DmitriMETRO (6. Mai 2018)

Also ich nehme MSI Optix MAG27CQ oder den AOC Agon AG322QCX , den AOC habe ich für 430€ gesehen, da muss ich eigentlich zuschlagen. Der MSI kostet min. 550€

Der AOC ist halt 31,5", weiß nicht ob mir da das Bild zu grob ist, hat da jemand Erfahrung mit WQHD und 31,5" ?



Und als 2ten nehme ich den MSI Optix G24C, ist gerade für 199€ im Angebot. 


Oder kann auch gut auf einen 31,5" mit geteiltem Bild 2 Anwendungen durchführen ? 
Empfehlt ihr 2 Monite oder nur ein Großer


----------



## night (6. Mai 2018)

also ich persönlich würde keinen 31.5 zoll auf wqhd nehmen, das ist ja wie 27zoll und FHD, wenn es 32 zoll sind muss 4k sein.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Mai 2018)

Klar funktioniert WQHD auf 32", sehr gut sogar.
Ist halt subjektiv, deswegen muss das jeder für sich ausprobieren.


----------



## DmitriMETRO (6. Mai 2018)

night schrieb:


> also ich persönlich würde keinen 31.5 zoll auf wqhd nehmen, das ist ja wie 27zoll und FHD, wenn es 32 zoll sind muss 4k sein.



4k gibt es aber nichts mit 144Hz das bezahlbar ist.

Hatte ja auch schon die Überlegung mit 4k und G-Sync aber da gibt es nichts mit VA.

Ich weiß noch nicht so recht 144Hz hört sich gut an, ob  es mich aber mehr umhaut wie 4K, Shooter, Rennspiele spiele ich sowieso nicht ...


----------



## JoM79 (6. Mai 2018)

Also Metro und Dead Space würde ich schon als Shooter bezeichnen.
Die Frage wäre ja auch, wie viel fps du in WQHD schaffst.
Wenn dir mindestens 100Hz und Gsync wichtig sind, brauchst du auch dauerhaft 100fps.


----------



## DmitriMETRO (6. Mai 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also Metro und Dead Space würde ich schon als Shooter bezeichnen.
> Die Frage wäre ja auch, wie viel fps du in WQHD schaffst.
> Wenn dir mindestens 100Hz und Gsync wichtig sind, brauchst du auch dauerhaft 100fps.



G-Sync möchte ich nicht haben bzw. nur mit 4k

Sonst reichen mir 144Hz


Meine Grafikkarte ist die 1070ti von MSI 

Hast recht, sind Shooter, ich meinte eher was Online wo es dann ggf. auch auf alles ankommt. 


Ich weiß halt noch nicht so recht ob ich 4k mit 60hz und dann aber mit G-Sync (denn da wäre es ja gut oder nicht ? Wenn man wenig fps hat )oder halt 144Hz ab 27" nehmen soll.
Budget sind um die 500€

Mir reichen 60fps, oder wie hoch war noch mal das was man auch sehen kann. Ich sag mal 30fps sind zu wenig, oder ?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (6. Mai 2018)

Samsung U32H850, 31.5" Monitor, 4K (3840x2160) U32H850UMU  8806088851747 | eBay 
4k 60hz va 4ms.

Laut Datenblatt der beste Monitor für Metro und andere Spiele.


----------



## DmitriMETRO (6. Mai 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Samsung U32H850, 31.5" Monitor, 4K (3840x2160) U32H850UMU  8806088851747 | eBay
> 4k 60hz va 4ms.
> 
> Laut Datenblatt der beste Monitor für Metro und andere Spiele.



Die Frage ist da nur, wie viel fps packt da die GTX 1700Ti, da müsste ich doch eine 1080Ti nehmen oder nicht ?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (6. Mai 2018)

DmitriMETRO schrieb:


> Die Frage ist da nur, wie viel fps packt da die GTX 1700Ti, da müsste ich doch eine 1080Ti nehmen oder nicht ?



Nicht unbedingt. Du könntest ja mit Dynamischer Skalierung arbeiten oder zwischenauflösungen wie 3820x1648 o.ä nehmen oder einfach nur mit hohen details spielen.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Mai 2018)

DmitriMETRO schrieb:


> Mir reichen 60fps, oder wie hoch war noch mal das was man auch sehen kann. Ich sag mal 30fps sind zu wenig, oder ?


Wenn man nur 60fps wahrnehmen könnte, dann würden ja mehr Hertz keinen Sinn machen.
Gibt aber auch Leute, die keinen Unterschied zwischen 60Hz und 144Hz sehen.


DmitriMETRO schrieb:


> Die Frage ist da nur, wie viel fps packt da die GTX 1700Ti, da müsste ich doch eine 1080Ti nehmen oder nicht ?


Kommt auf deine Einstellungen drauf an.
Wenn es unbedingt Ultra und dauerhaft 60fps sein sollen, wird es in UHD auch knapp je nach Spiel.


----------



## night (6. Mai 2018)

dann kauf dir den 4k monitor , und die 1070ti hauste raus wenn die neuen grakas kommen, weil jetzige grakas selbst ob 1080ti packen games nicht mit hoheneinstellungen auf 60hz (dauerhaft in jeder situation) in 4k da wirste dann mit der neuen am besten 1180/1180ti perfekt dabei sein. aber auch nur 60hz, für 100hz in 4k oder 144hz ( wenns mal raus kommt in 4k) musste wohl auf eine 1280ti setzen falls die so heißen wird ^^


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (6. Mai 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn man nur 60fps wahrnehmen könnte, dann würden ja mehr Hertz keinen Sinn machen.
> Gibt aber auch Leute, die keinen Unterschied zwischen 60Hz und 144Hz sehen.
> 
> Kommt auf deine Einstellungen drauf an.
> Wenn es unbedingt Ultra und dauerhaft 60fps sein sollen, wird es in UHD auch knapp je nach Spiel.



Er schrieb nirgendwo etwas von Ultra Details.
(Ist das normal, dass man bei Monitoren und Fernsehern überall BLB und Coating sieht/vermutet und somit ziemlich verzweifelt, wenn man einen Monitor kaufen will/empfehlen soll?)


----------



## JoM79 (6. Mai 2018)

Hab ich das behauptet?
Ich glaube nicht.

Jeder LCD hat Backlightbleeding.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (6. Mai 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Jeder LCD hat Backlightbleeding.



Dann muss man ja einen OLED Fernseher kaufen, da alle anderen Panels leuchten.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Mai 2018)

Wenn du absolut keine Backlightbleeding willst, dann ja.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (6. Mai 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du absolut keine Backlightbleeding willst, dann ja.



Wenn ich raten müsste, würde ich sagen, dass jeder Monitor unter 400€ starkes BLB hat.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Mai 2018)

Nicht wirklich.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (6. Mai 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich.



Naja von den 6 Monitoren die ich live gesehen Habe, hatten 6 BLB. 

Welchen Monitor empfiehlst du allgemein?


----------



## JoM79 (6. Mai 2018)

Keinen, weil man einen Monitor immer nur für die spezifischen Bedürfnisse und Ansprüche empfehlen kann.


----------



## DmitriMETRO (6. Mai 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Keinen, weil man einen Monitor immer nur für die spezifischen Bedürfnisse und Ansprüche empfehlen kann.



Genau da hängt es ja, ich kann mich nicht entscheiden.

Mir ist die Bildqualität sehr wichtig. 
Und ein guter Schwarzwert, da eher düstere Spiele, von daher kommt nur ein VA Panel in frage.

Bei wie viel fps kann man denn sagen, dass es ein flüssiges Spielerlebnis ist ? 

Ich kenne den Unterschied zwischen 144hz bzw 165hz und 60hz. Aber  ob mir das wichtiger ist wie 4k, weiß ich halt nicht.
Obwohl ja 4k ja nichts mit der Bildqualität zu tun hat. 

Gibt es einen guten Monitor für Bildbearbeitung den man auch zum zocken nehmen kann ?


----------



## JoM79 (6. Mai 2018)

Klar hat UHD auch mit der Bildqualität zu tun.
Wieviel fps du brauchst, kannst nur du selbst entscheiden.
UHD kommt für mich nicht Frage, da ich 144Hz will. 
FHD flimmert mir zuviel, deswegen WQHD 144Hz VA.


----------



## DmitriMETRO (6. Mai 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Klar hat UHD auch mit der Bildqualität zu tun.
> Wieviel fps du brauchst, kannst nur du selbst entscheiden.
> UHD kommt für mich nicht Frage, da ich 144Hz will.
> FHD flimmert mir zuviel, deswegen WQHD 144Hz VA.




Und welchen kannst du da empfehlen ? Sprich WQHD 144Hz VA.

Und wenn ich dann später noch einen zweiten Monitor kaufen möchte, muss der auch 144Hz haben oder ? Ich möchte schon 2 haben, bin das gewohnt.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Mai 2018)

Muss er nicht, aber kann unter Umständen zu Problemen führen.
Produktvergleich Acer XZ321QUbmijpphzx, ViewSonic XG3240C, LG Electronics 32GK850F-B, MSI Optix MAG27CQ-7016, Samsung C27HG70 | Geizhals Deutschland
Der Samsung hat nen PWM mit 340Hz, wenn dich das nicht stört, dann ist der auch was. 
Beim msi und Samsung ist zudem auf den hohen overdrive Stufen eine Blur Reduction aktiv.


----------



## DmitriMETRO (6. Mai 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Muss er nicht, aber kann unter Umständen zu Problemen führen.
> Produktvergleich Acer XZ321QUbmijpphzx, ViewSonic XG3240C, LG Electronics 32GK850F-B, MSI Optix MAG27CQ-7016, Samsung C27HG70 | Geizhals Deutschland
> Der Samsung hat nen PWM mit 340Hz, wenn dich das nicht stört, dann ist der auch was.
> Beim msi und Samsung ist zudem auf den hohen overdrive Stufen eine Blur Reduction aktiv.



PWM mit 340Hz heißt ?

Sind ja nur 2 mit den 27", andere Größer, werde also den Samsung oder MSI nehmen, MSI ist 50€ teurer


----------



## JoM79 (6. Mai 2018)

Warum wir von Pulsweitenmodulation (PWM) Kopfweh bekommen - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## DmitriMETRO (6. Mai 2018)

Und bei einem UWQHD Monitor bräuchte ich noch mehr Grafikleistung ? 

Laut einem Test soll der BenQ EX3501R gut sein


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (6. Mai 2018)

DmitriMETRO schrieb:


> Genau da hängt es ja, ich kann mich nicht entscheiden.
> 
> Mir ist die Bildqualität sehr wichtig.
> Und ein guter Schwarzwert, da eher düstere Spiele, von daher kommt nur ein VA Panel in frage.
> ...



Du kannst mit jedem Monitor/TV zocken. Kommt nur darauf an, welche Ansprüche du an Reaktionszeit, Input lag usw. hast. 
Zum Spielen finde ich es zb. viel besser auf einem 4k Monitor/TV zu Spielen, da das Bild in 4096×2160 viel besser als in 1440p ist. Da ist mir dann das Bild wichtiger als die Fps. Und manchmal hat ein 4k Monitor auch ein besseres 1440p Bild als ein 1440p Monitor. Mein alter 1080p Monitor hatte zb ein besseres Bild als mein jetziger Acer xb270hu. Allerdings waren mir da die 144hz wichtiger. Nachdem ich mehrmals 4k+ gesehen habe, suche ich seit ein paar Wochen nach einem geeignetem 4k Monitor/TV. Und da wäre der 1499€ Oled Fernseher von LG oder der Samsung u32h850 für 500€ die einzigen Möglichkeiten, Wenn man nur Datenblätter vergleicht. Ob das Bild in Wirklichkeit so gut ist, bleibt eine andere Frage. Aber was ich dir sagen kann ist, dass Metro Last Light Redux mit Sweet fx und die meisten anderen Spiel auf einem guten 4k Monitor/TV viel besser als auf einem 1440p 144hz Monitor aussehen.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Mai 2018)

Ein UHD der skalieren muss soll ein besseres Bild als ein nativer WQHD haben?
Und ein FHD soll auch ein besseres Bild als ein WQHD haben?
Also irgendwas läuft da bei dir verkehrt.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (7. Mai 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ein UHD der skalieren muss soll ein besseres Bild als ein nativer WQHD haben?
> Und ein FHD soll auch ein besseres Bild als ein WQHD haben?
> Also irgendwas läuft da bei dir verkehrt.



Der Vergleich ist nicht ganz fair. Der alte Full hd Monitor hat ein PLS Panel von Samsung ohne Coating und BLB. Und der UHD ist ein Fernseher mit super Interpolation und erweiterten Bildverbesserungseinstellungen. 
Da läuft nichts falsch. Ich bin nur der Ansicht, dass Acer nicht so gute Panels verbaut wie andere Firmen.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Mai 2018)

Acer verbaut beim XB270HU genauso ein AHVA Panel von AUO, wie jeder andere Hersteller bei 27* WQHD 144Hz auch.
Wieviele verschiedene Acer hattest du denn schon, dass du zu so einer Aussage kommst?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (7. Mai 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Acer verbaut beim XB270HU genauso ein AHVA Panel von AUO, wie jeder andere Hersteller bei 27* WQHD 144Hz auch.
> Wieviele verschiedene Acer hattest du denn schon, dass du zu so einer Aussage kommst?



Im Hwluxx IPS 144hz Thread sind genug Exemplare mit diesen Fehlern vorgestellt worden um so eine Aussage belegen zu können.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Mai 2018)

Dann sollte dir auch bewusst sein, dass das kein Acer spezifisches Problem ist.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (7. Mai 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann sollte dir auch bewusst sein, dass das kein Acer spezifisches Problem ist.



Das ist ein Allgemeines Problem, was den Monitor/ TV Kauf zu einem Glücksspiel macht.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Mai 2018)

Und warum sagst du dann, dass Acer schlechtere Panel als die Konkurrenz verbaut?


----------



## DmitriMETRO (7. Mai 2018)

Wie sieht es denn mit 4k und G-Sync aus, habe ich da nicht auch ein flüssiges Spielerlebnis und Gleichzeitig die hohe Auflösung und ein "schönes Bild"


----------



## JoM79 (7. Mai 2018)

Du hast halt keine tearing und nur noch so viel Hertz wie du fps hast.
Heisst, bei 35fps hast du auch nur 35Hz.
Ich persönlich hätte da lieber mehr Hertz, weil sich das für mich wie Kaugummi anfühlt.
Gut 35fps mit 144Hz oder 60Hz ruckeln halt auch, aber da wird mir wenigstens nicht schwindelig von.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (7. Mai 2018)

DmitriMETRO schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit 4k und G-Sync aus, habe ich da nicht auch ein flüssiges Spielerlebnis und Gleichzeitig die hohe Auflösung und ein "schönes Bild"



Dann hast du auch ein schönes und flüssiges Spielerlebnis. Der LG scheint ganz gut zu sein. Musst nur hoffen, dass du kein Montagsmodell erwischt


----------



## JoM79 (7. Mai 2018)

LG hat doch garkeinen UHD Gsync im Angebot.


----------



## DmitriMETRO (7. Mai 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> LG hat doch garkeinen UHD Gsync im Angebot.



Ja und G-Sync gibt es leider keinen VA UHD Monitor.

Laut Prad soll der LG 27UD88-W gut sein, ist aber halt IPS und ich will einen guten Schwarz Wert und kein Grau ... Schade


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (7. Mai 2018)

DmitriMETRO schrieb:


> Ja und G-Sync gibt es leider keinen VA UHD Monitor.
> 
> Laut Prad soll der LG 27UD88-W gut sein, ist aber halt IPS und ich will einen guten Schwarz Wert und kein Grau ... Schade



Es gibt auch IPS Monitore mit gutem Schwarzwert, wenn man viel Glück hat. Genauso gut habe ich schon ein va Panel ohne Schwarzwert gesehen. Das hatte sehr starkes blb. Alles eine Sache der Monitorlotterie.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Mai 2018)

Ich hab auch schon VA mit schlechtem Schwarzwert gesehen, der ist jetzt zur Reparatur.
Wenn der Schwarzwert auf dem Niveau von IPS ist, ist der defekt.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (10. Mai 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon VA mit schlechtem Schwarzwert gesehen, der ist jetzt zur Reparatur.
> Wenn der Schwarzwert auf dem Niveau von IPS ist, ist der defekt.



Oder darunter. Manchmal gibt es leider auch komplettausfälle.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Mai 2018)

Dafür gibt es ja Gewährleistung oder Garantie.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (11. Mai 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es ja Gewährleistung oder Garantie.



Das hatte ich auch schon überlegt. Ob ich einfach einen Monitor empfehle und dazu schreibe, dass man unbedingt an die Garantie Vorschriften denken soll.


----------



## DmitriMETRO (12. Mai 2018)

Weiß jemand wechen 4k VA Monitor man nehmen könnte ?

AOC U3277FWQ, 31.5" gibt es als B Ware schon für 300€, da kann man doch nicht viel falsch machen oder ?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (12. Mai 2018)

DmitriMETRO schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wechen 4k VA Monitor man nehmen könnte ?
> 
> AOC U3277FWQ, 31.5" gibt es als B Ware schon für 300€, da kann man doch nicht viel falsch machen oder ?



Naja b wäre kann auch BLB und Pixelfehler bedeuten. Dann wäre das schlecht.


----------



## DmitriMETRO (12. Mai 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Naja b wäre kann auch BLB und Pixelfehler bedeuten. Dann wäre das schlecht.



Pixelfehler müssten doch dann dabei stehen, sind doch geprüfte Artikel oder nicht ?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (12. Mai 2018)

Nö muss nicht.
Hab  auch mal nen 4K Moni als Bware gekauft  stand nur kleine Kratzer am Gehäuse am ende waren 10Pixelfehler genau mittig...

Ansonsten sich mal den anschauen.
LG Electronics 32UD59-B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Leitwolf200 (12. Mai 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon VA mit schlechtem Schwarzwert gesehen, der ist jetzt zur Reparatur.
> Wenn der Schwarzwert auf dem Niveau von IPS ist, ist der defekt.



Liegt wohl eher daran das gute VAs nur noch rar sind.
SW sind im Monitorbereich keine Welt mehr 0,08 vs 0,10 +-

Da ist es eher abhängig wie ausgprägt BLB und Glow ist.


----------



## DmitriMETRO (12. Mai 2018)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Nö muss nicht.
> Hab  auch mal nen 4K Moni als Bware gekauft  stand nur kleine Kratzer am Gehäuse am ende waren 10Pixelfehler genau mittig...
> 
> Ansonsten sich mal den anschauen.
> LG Electronics 32UD59-B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Ich möchte kein IPS Panel, nur VA

Habe z.B. mir mal ein Vergleich bei z.B. dem Spiel Outlast angesehen VA und IPS, ich möchte wirklich nur VA


----------



## Leitwolf200 (12. Mai 2018)

Ist doch VA^^


----------



## JoM79 (12. Mai 2018)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Liegt wohl eher daran das gute VAs nur noch rar sind.
> SW sind im Monitorbereich keine Welt mehr 0,08 vs 0,10 +-
> 
> Da ist es eher abhängig wie ausgprägt BLB und Glow ist.


0,08 bei welchem Helligkeitswert?
Bei IPS wären das etwa 70-100cd/m² und bei VA etwa 160-240cd/m².


----------



## DmitriMETRO (12. Mai 2018)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Nö muss nicht.
> Hab  auch mal nen 4K Moni als Bware gekauft  stand nur kleine Kratzer am Gehäuse am ende waren 10Pixelfehler genau mittig...
> 
> Ansonsten sich mal den anschauen.
> LG Electronics 32UD59-B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Und warum genau dem LG und nicht den AOC U3277FWQ oder Samsung U32J590


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (13. Mai 2018)

DmitriMETRO schrieb:


> Und warum genau dem LG und nicht den AOC U3277FWQ oder Samsung U32J590



Datenblatt anschauen, Test lesen, kaufen, zurückschicken und dann wiederholen. Es bleibt einem ja nichts anderes übrig. Jeder Monitor unterscheidet sich minimal von den anderen, selbst wenn die Monitore gleich heißen und auf dem Papier das gleiche steht. Es gibt keine Sicherheit mehr beim Monitorkauf. Kauf dir das, was dir gefällt. Wenn das Datenblatt, alle deine Wünsche abdeckt, der Monitor in Wirklichkeit aber ganz anders ist, kannst du diesen immer noch zurückschicken.


----------



## DmitriMETRO (13. Mai 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Datenblatt anschauen, Test lesen, kaufen, zurückschicken und dann wiederholen. Es bleibt einem ja nichts anderes übrig. Jeder Monitor unterscheidet sich minimal von den anderen, selbst wenn die Monitore gleich heißen und auf dem Papier das gleiche steht. Es gibt keine Sicherheit mehr beim Monitorkauf. Kauf dir das, was dir gefällt. Wenn das Datenblatt, alle deine Wünsche abdeckt, der Monitor in Wirklichkeit aber ganz anders ist, kannst du diesen immer noch zurückschicken.



Naja, ich wohne in einer Großstadt, da hat man keine Lust ohne Auto immer Monitore wieder zurück zu schicken ...


----------



## JoM79 (13. Mai 2018)

Was hat das mit der Großstadt zu tun?
Wohne in einer fast Großstadt und bei mir ist die Post 3 Minuten zu Fuss weg. 
Ansonsten Geld bezahlen und Paket abholen lassen.


----------

